# Craftsman attachments



## madeline (Apr 5, 2013)

I am looking for the following manuals if anybody knows where I can get them or if someone has a copy of one of these. Thanks

Snow Thrower, Model 240712

Lawn Vac, Model 521-245501

and also a manual on the electric sleeve hitch lift attachment

Thanks again


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Here is a link to the lawn vac but its not showing anything for the snow thrower. 

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...47/1500180?pathTaken=&prst=0&shdMod=521245501


----------



## madeline (Apr 5, 2013)

*Electric sleeve hitch*

wjjones, thanks for that. What I really need and hope someone can help me with is a manual for the electric sleeve hitch, it raises and lowers both the front and back at the same time, is this normal? I will post a picture and also I am trying to figure out how to mount a my dozer blade to it. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## madeline (Apr 5, 2013)

Picture didn't work


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

madeline said:


> Picture didn't work




Thats sleeve hitch will be very handy too..:thumbsup:


----------

